# Auto-Rx Question



## 02JettaDriver (Nov 29, 2008)

VW Noob here,
Im am thinking about flushing my engine out with the auto-rx stuff. In the directions, they reccomend not using synthetic oil while mixing with their product. Will this be ok?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Auto-Rx Question (02JettaDriver)*

If you want to use a synthetic with auto-rx just use a group 3 synthetic. Email auto-rx for suggestions if you don't know which ones are group III. I believe penzoil platinum is one of them but I would check that.
Or just use dino oil such as castrol gtx for the clean and rinse phases. The reason the directions say not to use a synthetic is that group V and group IV (some) are polar. You want to use non-polar so there is no "competing chemistry" that will decrease effectiveness (won't harm anything to use polar just probably not as effective).
BTW I have used auto-rx in several cars and it really does clean out all the sludge over time it is pretty amazing if you look at what is in your oil on the rinse phases. This stuff does work and is not snake oil. There is lots of data on BITOG that shows compression gains on sludged cars after the rings were freed up by auto-rx.


----------



## 02JettaDriver (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Auto-Rx Question (saaber2)*

Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02JettaDriver (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Auto-Rx Question (02JettaDriver)*

Should I wait until it gets warmer outside (around 30 F here) or is it ok to do it now?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Auto-Rx Question (02JettaDriver)*

Its fine to do it now and lots of people have done autorx cycles in cold months. I would suggest having the autorx at room temp when you pour it in and have host oil warmed up also. The reason is my understanding is that auto rx is more viscous by itself but once mixed with host oil it has the same viscosity of that oil.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Auto-Rx Question (02JettaDriver)*

I've used Walmart oil, (supertech), for clean and rinse phases in my corrado and bmw. Worked great.


----------



## 02JettaDriver (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Auto-Rx Question (crrdslcvr6)*

auto-rx came in today







thanks for the help saaber


----------

